

Show HN: Typecorder – share replays of what you type - windsurfer
http://typecorder.com/Uuq_UpDNRV5wcIHt

======
windsurfer
This is by my friend Milosz (who forgot his password), so I am submitting it
for him.

------
bowerbird
great start! keep going!

-bowerbird

